# Is IRC down?



## Retsu (Dec 12, 2008)

Or is the server just pissed off at me or something?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 12, 2008)

At least you have access to the IRC on a regular basis.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 12, 2008)

Server's moping loudly.  :(


----------



## nyuu (Dec 12, 2008)

It's up now.


----------

